# Dis Guidelines...PLEASE READ



## 2goofycampers

http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm/


Please pay special attention to...these parts of 6 & 7 & 10.

*6*. NO PERSONAL MESSAGES
_The types of posts that we like to see on the DIS are those that everyone can participate in and benefit from. When a post is intended for an individual, it creates a problem and can be very awkward for both the person you're publicly contacting as well as others. _

7. ADVERTISING
_The advertisers/sponsors who you see on the DIS are carefully chosen. While we welcome discussion of them as well as other businesses that you have information or questions about, if it's determined that you are using the DIS to promote a commercial venture, you will lose your posting privileges. 

10. You are welcome to link to your web site on our boards provided that *a)* you are not promoting a commercial service or for-profit venture and *b)* you don't post primarily to promote your site. Before posting a link to another site, we ask that you please first check to see if the same information is available on www.wdwinfo.com.Links in your signature to other websites must be in plain text, as in this example: (www.myexample.com). Any bolding or embellishment will be considered advertising, and is not permitted.   

No one has lost posting privileges. This has been brought to our attention. Threads about PM's directing posters to support any business will not be allowed. If they would like to be advertisers they can follow the instructions in the guidelines.

We may give reviews (good or bad) and links to an approved business on the open forum. You may ask "how do I know an approved business"?    

The best way to tell is to simply post a link to the business. If the link goes thru as entered, everything is fine. If the link is replaced with *****, everything is still fine since the DIS filter has been allowed to perform its intended function._


----------



## 2goofycampers

Guideline #2.  NO PROFANITY
Simply put, don't use swear words. The boards are equipped with censoring software. If you try to use a profanity, it will be filtered and appear as all asterisks. Please don't get creative in an attempt to bypass the filters. This is considered the same as using the word itself and will result in an infraction.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Please let's try to stay on topic, especially TR threads and new people asking questions.

Also please remember to let the filter do it's job. Type the word you want to say and the filter will see if it's an approved word. If not it will show up as *******. 

Thanks Campers


----------



## 2goofycampers

*From the Webmasters:

we (The DIS) do not enable, condone or promote discussion of ways to circumvent established Disney company policies. *

As a Disney travel planning site, discussions about Disney's policies and rules are very welcome here. However, discussions of or instructions for ways to circumvent those rules or "cheat the system" are not appropriate and will be deleted.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Just a reminder about the Dis guidelines. Remember everyone is here to discuss, give opinions and even respectfully debate ideas/posts. We are not here to be argumentative or to attack other posters in any way.


Thanks Campers


----------



## 2goofycampers

If there is a word you think you shouldn't say here, just type it out, the filter will fix it. Please do not do this   h**k   it is considered a filter violation. 

thanks campers


----------



## 2goofycampers

WebmasterKathy said:


> Policy on COVID discussions
> 
> The global COVID pandemic created unprecedented restrictions, disruptions and changes to our travel, work, shopping, schooling, social interactions and so many other aspects of our lives since the beginning of 2020. We’ve all been affected, and we have been inundated with news, information, mis-information, frustrations and opinions. We’ve heard them, we’ve shared them, we’ve argued about them.
> 
> The discussions, debates and arguments about the virus, distancing and masking policies, various politicians’ statements and actions have been overwhelming and divisive. Many threads on the DISboards have been derailed or devolved into arguments due to this topic. We understand the passion, but feel that we’ve let the discussions run their course. We are sure there are better places on the WWW to learn about and debate scientific, medical and political issues. The mission of the DISboards is to be a great travel resource and a friendly community.
> 
> Now that travel is opening up again, it’s time to refocus on that mission!
> 
> From this point on, we will welcome information on COVID policies RELATED TO TRAVEL. Things like the vaccination policies issued by venues or destinations, the cleaning or distancing procedures in use, practical tips for travelers or things they might need to know that are different from location to location are all valid topics. Any official policies issued by Disney, other travel destinations, cruise lines, airlines, etc. regarding requirements for visiting parks or cruising can be shared. This information needs to be on-topic for the specific forum and thread where posted.
> 
> We will NOT welcome debate or opinion about medical, scientific, or political aspects of the pandemic. There are a few often repeated trigger items that won’t be allowed: No statistics about infection rates, no ranting about individual rights, no “face-diaper” comments, no debate about whether vaccinations or masking are effective, no discussions about which governor or politician or news personality did or said what.
> 
> *In summary: COVID related discussion should be limited to actual policy and practical application, and NOT veer into opinion or debate.*
> 
> We understand that you may be passionate in your opinions on this topic and want to discuss or debate them, and appreciate your understanding that there are more appropriate places than the DISboards to do that.
> 
> Thank you,
> DISboards Administrators


----------

